# ولادة المسيح المذكورة في الأناجيل و تناسقها و توافقها مع التاريخ و المؤرخين



## My Rock (8 يناير 2010)

ولادة المسيح المذكورة في الأناجيل و تناسقها و توافقها مع التاريخ و المؤرخين​ 
خلال متابعتي المستمرة لكل ما يُطرح من شُبهات ع العقيدة المسيحية و الكتاب المقدس، سواء على صفحات منتديات الكنيسة او مواقع آخرى، لاحظت احيان كثيرة تكلم بعض السنة الجهل بتواريخ و اشياء لا يعرفون عنها شيئاً، بل اكاد اجزم إنهم لم يقرأوا كتاب اكاديمي واحد عن التاريخ الروماني او اي تاريخ آخر مُعاصر لعصر السيد المسيح. كل ما وجدته هو تحليلات شخصية لاشخاص لا يستحقون حتى ان نُطلق عليهم مُبتدأين في مجال التاريخ المعاصر للكتاب المقدس.
هناك من يُشكك بأشياء تافهة، منها توقيت ولادة المسيح و موت هيرودس، و هم لا يعرفون كيف و متى بدأ التقويم الميلادي و علاقته بتاريخ ولادة السيد المسيح بصورة دقيقة. أحيان آخرى يذهب البعض للتشكيك بترابط انجيل لوقا او متى في تحديد تواريخ مُعينة، و هم لا يعرفون شيئاً عن خلفية هذه التواريخ و كيف حُددت و كيف حُسبت.
لهذا بدأت بكتابة سلسة ردود ستشرح و تُحدد و تُبسط التواريخ المذكور في الأناجيل و تاسقها و إتفاقها مع التاريخ و المؤرخين.
سلسلة الردود أبدأها مع السنة الجديدة برد يشرح تاريخ ولادة المسيح تاريخياً من أفضل و أقوى وجهات النظر علمياً، بعدها و مع أعياد الصلب و القيامة المجيدة سأقدم رداً أخر عن تحديد وقت وتاريخ صلب المسيح و الشبهات المتعلقة بذلك، لاختم هذه السلسة آخيراً و بعد اعياد الصلب و القيام برد آخر عن حياة المسيح و فترتها بشئ من التفصيل، لاجمع الردود الثلاثة في موضوع (كُتيب صغير) واحد لاحقاً و أعيد النتسيق و الإضافة فيه ليكون مساعداً لكل من يبحث للرد على هذه الشبهات.
في ردي هذا إعتمدت التبسيط و الإبتعاد عن المصادر و الإسماء لكي تكون المادة بسيط و سلسة للقارئ، لكن من يحتاج اي مصدر او توثيق لأي معلومة فليكتب في هذا الموضوع او يرسل لي رسالة لاقوم بالواجب. المراجع و المصادر و التوثيقات العلمية سأقوم بإضافتها لاحقاً عند جمع الردود الثلاثة لتكون أيضاً سداً في توسيع القراءة في هذا الموضوع.
My Rock​ 


*حياة المسيح المذكورة في الأناجيل و تناسقها مع التاريخ و المؤرخين.. 1*
*تاريخ ولادة السيد المسيح في التاريخ.. 3*
*التاريخ الميلادي.. 4*
*المسيح و هيرودس.... 5*
*المسيح و كيرينيوس.... 6*
*المسيح و طيباريوس.... 7*
بدأ الحُكم من تشرين.. 8
بدأ الحكم بالإعتماد على التقويم اليولياني.. 8
بدأ الحكم بالإعتماد على حساب سنين الحكم. 8
*الإكتتاب في عهد هيرودس و كيرينوسيوس.... 9*
*خلاصة تحديد تاريخ ولادة المسيح و إتفاقها مع فترة حياة المسيح بعد بدأ خدمته. 10*






*تاريخ ولادة السيد المسيح في التاريخ*

المسيحيين الأوائل لم يكونوا منشغلين بمعرفة او تناقل تاريخ ولادة السيد المسيح و هذا يرجع لإهتمامهم الأكبر بولادة المسيح و حياته اكثر من التواريخ و الأرقام. طريقة تفكير المسيحيين الأوائل لا شائبة فيها، لأن حياتهم كانت مُزامنة لأحداث حياة المسيح بصورة شاملة و عاشوا على هذا التأكيد دون الحاجة الى تواريخ و أدلة، لان شهادة العيان هي أقوى من شهادة التاريخ أو التدوين. لكن بطبيعة الحال مسألة تحديد تاريخ ولادة المسيح كسبت إهتماماً أكبر كلما مر الوقت و زادت الفجوة الزمنية بين ولادته المجيدة. عدم تحديد المسيحيين الأوائل لتاريخ ولادة المسيح و تناقله لا يعني إن المسيح لم يولد، لان أفضل الأدلة التاريخية التي في الإناجيل تُخبرنا عن شخص المسيح و حياته و معجزاته دون التطرق الى تحديد ولادته بالتحديد. ​ 

الأناجيل الأربعة و بالرغم على إحتوائها الغزير بأحداث السيد المسيح المتنوعة، من معجزات و وعضات و امثال، لم تتطرق الى تحديد اي تواريخ مُحددة كما هي العادة في تدوين الأحداث بدل الأوقات في ذلك الوقت.​ 


لذلك عند محاولة تحديد تواريخ مُعينة في حياة السيد المسيح، من الضروري ان نأخذ احداث الأناجيل و التواريخ المؤرخة من مصادر التاريخ الخارجية و محاولة إيجاد فترة زمنية بين الحد الأدنى ( اي ابكر وقت مُمكنtermini a quo) و الحد الأعلى ( اي أكثر وقت متأخر مُمكنtermini ad quem)​ 



فكلما ضاقت الفترة بين الحدين (الأدنى و الأعلى) كلما حصلنا على إجابة اقرب و أدق لتحديد تاريخ مُعين. لذلك نجد علماء العهد الجديد المُختصين بالتاريخ، لا يكتفون بتحديد حد أدنى و أعلى يحتوي على فجوة زمنية كبيرة، بل يسعون الى تحديد حدين مُتقاربين بأفضل صورة تُقدمها التواريخ و الأدلة الخارجية. كمثال بسيط، جد إن إنجيل متى يذكر إن المسيح ولد قبل موت هيرودس و التاريخ يُخبرنا إن هيرودس تم تعيينه كحاكم في اواخر سنة 40 ق. م. لكن فعلياً اخذ الحكم بمساعدة الجيش الروماني في سنة 37 ق. م. اي بعد 3 سنين من تعيينه. هذا يعني إنه بالإعتماد على هذا الدليل فقط، يستطيع المؤرخون القول إن المسيح ولد ما بين اواخر 40 ق. م. و ربيع 4 ق. م. لكن كما نرى فترة ال 33 الى 36 سنة هي فترة كبيرة جداً و غير جيدة لتعيين ولادة المسيح بصورة دقيقة، لذلك يتم اللجوء لأدلة تاريخية آخرى، مثل الفصح او خسوف القمر الخ لتقريب الفترة الزمنية بي الحد الأدنى و الأعلى.​ 

من الجدير بالذكر إن التاريخ مليئ بالتواريخ و الأدلة، و الباحثون يحتاجون للإعتماد على أفضل الأدلة و أوثقها عن محاولة تحديد حادثة مُعينة، إضافة الى إن التواريخ في تلك العصور كانت تُحسب بُطرق تختلف عن طريقة التقويم الميلادي الحالية، فلكل عصر و مُجتمع طريقته في حساب الأوقات و تدوينها. أيضاً هناك طُرق مُختلفة لتدوين التواريخ في عصر السيد المسيح، فنرى يوسفوس مثلاً يؤرخ بناء الهيكل تارة لتاريخ حُكم هيرودس لسنة 40 ق. م. و تارة لسنة 37 ق. م. و ذلك لان التاريخ الأول هو لتعيين هيرودس في الحكم و الأخير هو لتسلمه الحكم بصورة فعلية و بمساعدة الجيش الروماني لمنطقته. ​ 

نستنتج من ذلك، إنه لا يُمكن تحديد تاريخ حادثة او الجزم في تحديد تواريخ بالإعتماد على دليل واحد أو جزء منه، بل يحتاج الأمر لاطلاع كامل على التاريخ و المؤرخين و أعمالهم و العصر المدو فيه، فمثلاً الإعتماد على يوسفوس كدليل في تحديد تاريخ بناء الهيكل و توافقه مع حياة المسيح يتطلب منا معرفة التاريخين الذي ذكرهما يوسفوس و معرفة اوسع بالمحتوى الذي قصده إضافة الى ادلة تاريخية من مؤرخين آخرين إن امكن لتحديد حد أدنى و أعلى بصورة أدق. ​ 

نستنتج من أعلاه أيضاً إ هناك اكثر من طريقة لتحديد تواريخ الحوادث، و خاصة لو ركزنا على احداث الأناجيل الأربعة التي لم تذكر ان تواريخ في تدونيها لاحداث المسيح كشاهد عيان، هذا يعني إه في بعض الأحيان هناك اكثر من طريقة و أكثر من دليل لحساب تاريخ اي حادثة من الأناجيل، و الطريف في الموضوع، بل المُفرح أيضاً، إن الأناجيل تتفق مع أغلب هذه الطرق و الأدلة، المقبول علمياً، بل إنها احياناً لا تُناقض حتى الأدلة المرفوضة من قِبل العلماء لضعفها، و هذا يرجع لكون الكتاب المقدس، و العهد الجديد منه، كتاب لخلاص البشر و ليس كتاب تاريخي أو علمي، و بذلك هو سليم بل و معصوم من أي أخطاء تاريخية كما سنرى بصورة أوسع في باقي هذا البحث.​ 




*التاريخ الميلادي*

من المهم جداً توضيح إن التاريخ الميلادي الحالي لا يؤرخ تاريخ ميلاد المسيح بصورة صحيحة اي إن سنة 1 ميلادية هي ليست سنة ميلاد المسيح. قصة بدأ التاريخ الميلادي ترجع لسنة 525 ميلادية، عندما آمر البابا يوحنا الأول ديونيسيوس الصغير السيثي (من سيثيا الصغرى) بتحضير تقويم للكنيسة الغربية. قام ديونيسيوس الصغير بالتعديل و الإضافة على التقويم الأسنكدري المبني من فترة حُكم حاكم الإمبراطورية الرومانية ديوكلتيانوس او كما يُسمى ايضاً دقلديانوس، أذ كان ديوكلتيانوس مضطهِداً للكنيسة و قاتلاً و ملاحقاً للمسيحيين في أخر ايامه بعدما كان مُسامحاً في اولها، لذلك التعديل الذي قام به ديونيسيوس كان ليبدأ التقويم من تاريخ تجسد المسيح بدل من تاريخ هذا الحاكم القاسي القاتل الغير عادل. ​ 

التواريخ التي أختارها ديونيسيوس غير معروف كيف بناها و كيف وثقها، فلا نعرف بالضبط كيف توصل لتحديد سنة 1 م. و لا يوم 25 من الشهر 12. لن ندخل كثيراً في إمكانيات و تحليلات إختيار ديونيسيوس لهذه التواريخ، لكن سنفترض إن تحديده كان بحسب مُعطياته في ذلك الوقت و لن نخوض بها اكثر من ذلك لعدم أهميتها.​ 

سنة 1 ميلادية التي عينها ديونيسيوس في تقويمه قابلت سنة 754 بحسب التقويم الروماني الذي كان مبني على بداية تشييد مدينة روما. ​ 

لذلك التواريخ التي قبل هذا التاريخ لُقبت بقبل الميلاد و التي بعدها بالميلادية، و من الجدير بالذكر انه الفرق بي سنة 1 قبل الميلاد و 1 للميلاد هو سنة واحدة فقط، لانه لا يوجد سنة 0 للميلاد، بل تحول مباشر من قبل الميلاد للميلاد.​ 



خلال الصفحات القادمة سنخوض في تحديد تاريخ ميلاد المسيح بالنسبة لاحداث تاريخية مُهمة، مثل هيرودس و كيرينيوس و طيباريوس الخ من الأحداث. في كل تاريخ سنُحدد تاريخ ولادة المسيح مقارنة به و نُحاول لاحقاً ربط الأحداث كلها معاً في سمفونية رائعة تؤكد عصمة الكتاب المقدس، و حقيقة ولادة السيد المسيح و تأكيدها تاريخياً.​ 




*المسيح و هيرودس*

كما تم توضيحه سابقاً، المسيح لم يولد في سنة 1 للميلاد بتوقيتنا الحالي، بل وُلد قبل سنة 754 بحسب التقويم الروماني. حسب إنجيل متى 2 : 1 و لوقا 1 : 5، المسيح وُلد في فترة حُكم هيرودس، اي في أي وقت قبل موت هيرودس. الأدلة التاريخية تُشير الى إن هيرودس عُين كحاكم في سنة 40 ق. م. و إستلم الحكم في سنة 37 ق. م. ​ 
يوسيفوس يؤرخ لنا خسوف القمر الذي حصل قبل موت هيرودس بفترة قصيرة، هذا الخسوف تأريخه بين 12 و 13 من الشهر 3 لسنة 4 ق. م.
يوسيفوس يذكر لنا أيضاً انه بعد موت هيرودس كان هناك إحتفال بأول يوم من عيد الفصح، و الذي قابل يوم 11 من الشهر الرابع لسنة 4 ق. م. ​ 
من هذا نستطيع تحديد إن موت هيرودوس حدث بين نهاية الشهر 3 و اوائل الشهر 4 لسنة 4 ق. م.، اي بين 29 من الشهر 3 الى 12 او 13 م الشهر 4 و بطبيعة الحال المسيح يجب ان يكون قد ولد قبل موت هيرودوس لكي توافق الأناجيل التواريخ كما سنراه بصورة أعمق لاحقاً بصورة مُتناسقة جداً. ​ 
من هذا نستنتج إن المسيح ولد قبل موت هيرودس، اي قبل ربيع سة 4 ق. م. و غالبية العُلماء يُرشحون إن المسيح وُلد بين شتاء 5 ق. م. و ربيع 4 ق. م. لتقارب فترة ولادة المسيح و موت هيرودس و الأحداث الباقية. لكن نظرياً تاريخ ولادة المسيح بين سنة 6 و 4 قبل الميلاد لان هيرودوس قتل الأطفال من سنتين فما دون و بالتالي الفارق الزمني بين ولادة المسيح و موت هيرودس لا يتجاوز السنتين بأقصى الحالات، إذ يعتبره الكثيرين حُرص زائد من هيرودس بقتل الإطفال دون السنتنين للتأكد من التخلص من الملك الجديد الذي يُهدد حُكمه، و بالتالي لا يعني بالضرورة إن السيد المسيح ولد بالظبط قبل سنتين و الا لقتل الأطفال بين السنة و السنتنين، لكنه قتل الجميع مما يؤكد إحتمالية كون عُمر السيد المسيح أقل من سنتين عندما امر هيرودس قتل الأطفال.​ 



المسيح و كيرينيوس​ 
إنجيل لوقا 2 يُخبرنا عن حُكم كيرينيوس لسوريا في فترة الإكتتاب، لكن البشير لوقا كالعادة لا يخوض في تفاصيل التواريخ و لا طبيعة حُكم كيرينيوس او مُدتها، لكن هذا لا يعني إن لوقا لم يكن مُلماً بالتاريخ و التواريخ، بالعكس، فغالبية العُلماء يذكرون و يؤكدون لنا إن لوقا كان مُلماً جداً و ذكره للتواريخ كان بتتبع و فحص دقيق. ​ 
يخبرنا يوسفوس إن كيرينيوس حكم بين سنة 6 و 7 م. و للأسف الكثير من الغير مُلمين بالتاريخ المُعاصر للسيد المسيح يعتبرون هذا دليلاً على إن الإحصاء او الإكتتاب حدث بين ينة 6 او 7 ميلادية، لكن الحقيقة غير ذلك!​

التاريخ يُخبرنا عن عدم إستقرار فترات الحُكم، فكان الحاكم يحكم لسنين و من ثُم يقف و يرجع للُحكم بعد فترة، كما نرى في حجر طبر من أدلة تؤكد إن بعض الحُكام حكموا لفترة و بعدها توقفوا عن الحكم لسنين معدودة ليرجعوا بعدها للحكم من جديد، بل كانوا حتى يحكمون على مناطق مُختلف من فترة لاخرى. هذا يعني إن حكم كيرينيوس في سنة 6 او 7 م. لا يعني إنه لم يحكم لو يم يكن جزءاً من الحكم سابقاً، بالعكس تعيينه في سنة 6 او 7 م. تُشير إلى إحتمالية قوية جداً بإنه كان مُشتركا بالحكم سابقاً بصورة أهلته لاخذ الحُكم مُجددا و بصورة اكبر في سنة 6 او 7 م.​ 
نرجع لحجر طبر و نجد فيه تأكيد على مسألة فترة الحُكم المُتقطعة، فنجد كوينتيليوس الذي حكم سوريا من 6 الى 4 ق. م. و مجدداً في سنة 2 الى 1 ق. م. ​ 
التاريخ الروماني يُخبرنا إن كيرينيوس كان عسكري روماني و كان يقوم ببعثات و توسيعات عسكربة في شرق الإمبراطورية الرومانية. هذا النفوذ العسكري كان في فترة تزامن اخر سنين حُكم هيرودس و بداية حُكم كوينتيليوس، و التاريخ الروماني و إشارات حجر طبر تُرشح كيرينيوس بكونه مُشرك بالحُكم بصورة حاكم مُساعد لكوينتيليوس و هذا الشئ يُفسره العُلماء اما لكون كوينتيليوس غير موثوق به بصورة كاملة بسبب فشله في الحكم في جزء من المانيا في سنة 7 ق. م. او بسبب نفوذ كيرينيوس و قُربه من كوينتيليوس. الشهيد جستن يؤكد لنا إن كيرينيوس كان حاكماً عسكرياً و مُشركاً بالحكم كما يؤكده تيرتليان في ذلك.​ 
من هذا نستنتج إن كيرينيوس كان حاكماً و قائداً عسكرياً في فترة ولادة المسيح و بالتالي ما يذكره لنا لوقا هو صحيح تاريخياً بل الأدلة التاريخية تدعمه بأكثر من طريقة و التي ذكرنا منها اهما و اكثرها قبولاً.​







المسيح و طيباريوس ​ 
إنجيل لوقا 3 يُخبرنا عن فترة حُكم طيباريوس المُزامنة لبدأ يوحنا المعمدان خدمته، ففي السنة الخامسة عشر لحُكم طيباريوس بدأ يوحنا المعمدان خدمته، و من خلال هذا التاريخ نستطيع تحديد تاريخ بدأ المسيح لخدمته و منها نستطيع تحديد وقت ولادته.​ 
نحن نعلم من انجيل لوقا الإصحاح 3 إن يوحنا المعمدان بدأ خدمته في السة الخامسة عشر لُحكم طيباريوس، و بالتالي السيد المسيح بدأ خدمته بعد يوحنا المعمدان، اي لا يُمكن للمسيح ان يكون بدأ خدمته قبل سنة 15 لُحكم طيباريوس وهذا يُعطينا الحد الأدنى الذي سنستخدمه لاحقاً لتحديد بدأ المسيح لخدمته و ولادته، لكن قبل ذلك علينا تحديد تاريخ حُكم طيباريوس بالتقويم الميلادي.​ 
الشئ الذي يجهله المشككين إن هناك اكثر من طريقة لحساب تاريخ حُكم حاكم مُعين، إذا تعتمد على وقت بدأه في الحكم، تعتمد على أي تقويم تم إستعماله لحساب السنين و يعتمد على كيفية حساب السنين بحسب تقاليد المماكلة المملوكة. ​ 
قبل الخوض في الحسابات التاريخية من المهم معرفة إن طيباريوس حكم بعد موت اغسطس، و الذي وافق 19 من الشهر 8 لسنة 14 مز و أن يوحنا بدأ خدمته بفترة قصيرة قبل السيد المسيح، اي يُمكننا القول إ المسيح بدأ خدمته بعد شهرين او ثلاثة. نعرف أيضاً إن السيد المسيح كان بحدود الثلاثينات من عمره عند بدأه لخدمته، فلاحظ إن لوقا ذكر إنه في الثلاثينات و هذا يُعزى بغالبية المفسرين و العلماء بأنه رقم تقديري يٌصد به بين الثلاثين و الثالث و الثلاثين من عمره.​ 
هناك ثلاثة طرق مقبولة من قِبل العُلماء لتحديد وقت بدأ خدمة يوحنا المعمدان. الطرق الثلاثة توافق إنجيل لوقا بطريقة رائعة كما سنراه في النقاط الثلاثة:​ 

*بدأ الحُكم من تشرين*

حُكام الأمبراطورية الرومانية كانوا يُحسبون في الحُكم من اول شهر تشرين (العاشر) كما كانت العادة من عصر اغسطس الى نيرفا. هذا يعني إن السنة الأولى لُحكم طيباريوس بدأت من 19 للشهر 8 و الى الأول من تشرين من سنة 14 م. و بذلك السنة ال 15 لُحكم طيباريوس ستكون من تشرين 27 الى تشرين 28 م. العُلماء يرجحون هذا الدليل لكون لوقا من انطاكيا و مُلم بطريقة الحساب هذه. فالقول إن السيد المسيح كان بين ال 30 و ال 31 من عمره يتطابق تماماً مع ولادته بين خريف 5 وربيع 4 ق. م. فبدأ الخدمة من الفصح السابق لسنة 28 م. نطرح منها 31 سنة (لاحظ انه لا توجد لا توجد سنة 0 م. في الحساب)، ف اواخر 27 نطرح منها ال 31 سنة، سنكون في اواخر سنة 5 ق. م. و بالتالي يوافق تحديدنا لتاريخ ولادة المسيح السابق لموت هيرودس في هذا الوقت.​ 




*بدأ الحكم بالإعتماد على التقويم اليولياني*

الطريقة الثاني هي حساب الحُكم من بحسب التقويم اليولياني الذي يستعمل فترة الدخول للحكم لنهاية السنة التوقيمية بسنة حُكم كاملة (non-accession-year) أي إن فترة حُكم طيباريوس في السنة الأولة هي من 19 للشهر 8 و لنهاية السنة في 31 من الشهر 12 و بالتالي السنة 15 لحُكمه هي بين بداية و نهاية سنة 28.​ 

البعض يعترض على حساب سنة دخول الحكم كسنة مُنفصلة، و هذا لا مانع فيه ايضاً، فالحساب يكون إن الفترة من 19 للشهر 8 الى 31 للشهر 12 لسنة 14 هي فترة الدخول في الحكم لغير محسوبة من وقت الحكم، اي السنة ال 15 لحكم طيباريوس تُقابل اوائل و اواخر سنة 29 م. 
سنحسب تاريخ ولادة المسيح في الطرقة الثالثة لتقارب التواريخ.​ 



*بدأ الحكم بالإعتماد على حساب سنين الحكم*

الطريقة الاخيرة في الحساب هي ان يكون لوقا حسب السنين بصورة عادية، اي من بداية الحُكم ، اي سنة الحُكم الأول من 19 للشهر 8 سنة 14 م الى 18 للشهر 8 سنة 15 م. و بالتالي السنة 15 لحكم طيباريوس تُصادف 18 للشهر 8 سنة 29. بالرغم من إعتراض البعض على هذه الطريقة لكونها طريقة حساب الحُكم بالإعتماد على طريقة غير مُعتمدة في الحُكم الروماني، لكن سنحسبها أيضاً لقربها من الطريقة الثانية.​ 
فالقول إن يوحنا المعمدان بدأ خدمته في سنة 28 او 29 يعني إن المسيح بدأ خدمته في نفس السنة لكن بعده بأشهر قليلة، اي بدأ المسيح لخدمته كأبعد تقدير هو ربيع و خريف سنة 29 م. من هذا نسنتطيع ان نستنتج إن بدأ السيد المسيح لخدمته بعمر ال 32 الى 33 يعني ولادته بين اواخر سنة 5 و اوائل سنة 4 ق. م. ​ 
من جديد نرى التواريخ و الأحداث تتناسق بشكل رائع، فالبرغم من وجود اكثرمن طريق للحساب، الى انها كلها موافقة للأناجيل المقدسة. ​ 





*الإكتتاب في عهد هيرودس و كيرينوسيوس*

هناك أدلة تاريخية التي تؤكد لنا حدوث الإكتتابات في فترات متقاطعة في فترة حُكم اغسطس حاكم الإمبراطورية الرومانية و هذا يرجع حتى لسنة 28 ق. م. لكن لا يوجد مصدر تاريخي يذكر لنا الإكتتاب في اخر ايام هيرودس و بالتعاون مع كيرينوسيوس لك لا يوجد ما يعارض هذا، فالعلماء يرجحون توقيت الإكتتاب الذي جرى في اخر ايام هيرودس فالتاريخ يُخبرنا إن هيرودوس كان على خلافات مع اوغسطس بين سنة 7 و 8 قبل الميلاد و التي أدت بهيرودس الى تنفيذ الحكم بأبنائه اليكساندر و اريستوبولوس في سنة 7 قبل الميلاد بحجة إنهم كانوا يهددون حياته و ملكه، و هو بالفعل ما فعلوه للتنافس في الحصول على كرسي الحكم، فهيرودوس كان كبير العمر و بحالة صحية تعسة، بحيث إنه قام بتغيير وصيته لثلاثة مرات قبل موته، كل هذا تستطيع مراجعته في كتابات يوسفوس المؤرخ.​ 
لذلك يُرشح العُلماء إن الوقت الأمثل و بسبب حالة هيرودوس و مشاكل هو بين 6 و 4 قبل الميلاد و الذي يوافق الدليل الكتابي بقيام الإكتتاب قبل ولادة المسيح. ​ 
كما ذكرنا فكيرينوسيوس كان مُشركاً بالحكم، بل حتى نجد إ هناك ادلة تاريخية توثق آمر كيرينوسيوس بعمل إكتتاب في مكان اخر و وقت آخر مما يشير الى خبرة كيرينوسيوس و تجربته لهذه الأمور بصورة سابقة. ​ 


*خلاصة تحديد تاريخ ولادة المسيح و إتفاقها مع فترة حياة المسيح بعد بدأ خدمته*

نستطيع بذلك الإستنتاج إن المسيح ولد قبل موت هيرودس بفترة قصيرة، يُسفرها مُعظم العلماء لكونها بين شتاء 5 ق. م. و ربيع 4 ق. م. 
نسنتنتج أيضاً إ الحُكام الآخرين المذكورين في الأناجيل و التواريخ المُتعلقة بها تتفق بصورة رائعة مع بعضها البعض، فولادة المسيح بالنسبة لهيرودس و طيباريوس و كيرينوسيوس تتفق مع بعضها، و الموضوع يحتاج بعض الإلمام بالتاريخ المعاصر للسيد المسيح لربط الأحداث مع بعضها البعض. ​ 
تحديد ولادة المسيح من بدأ خدمته التي بدأت بعد خدمة يوحنا بوقت قصير، يعتمد على ما ذكره لوقا في انجيله 3 : 1 إن يوحا بدأ خدمته في السنة 15 لُحكم طيباريوس و التي قابلت 19 لشهر 8 من سنة 14 م. ​ 
قدمت افضل ثلاثة طُرق لحساب السنين، و تحديد السنة التي قصدها لوقا، فهي تتراوح بين 27 و 29 م. ​ 
إن اخذنا 27 و قلنا إن المسيح كان في الثلاثينات عدما بدأ خدمته، في بين 30 و 31 على اقل تقدير، سنصل الى إن المسيح ولدة أيضاً بي خريف 5 و ربيع 4 ق. م.و هذا الخيار يُعطينا ايضاً تناسق مرور خدمة المسيح بالفصح ثلاثة مرات، فمن الوارد ان يكون بدأ خدمته قبل الفصح بفترة قليلة ليمر بالفصح ثلاثة مرات خلال سنتي و جزء من السنة الثالثة، أي خدمة المسيح أستمرت تقريب السنتين و ربع (بالإعتماد على الأدلة التاريخية و الفلكية التي تُحدد صلب المسيح في الشهر 4 لسنة 30 او 33 لاتفاق بعض الأحداث مع العلم سأتي لها بالتفصيل مع إقتراب فترة الصلب و القيامة المجيدة). ​ 
إن أخذنا ما بين 28 و 29 و قلنا إن المسيح كان بين 32 و 33 عند بدأ خدمته، فهذا يوصلنا لنفس تاريخ ولادته في الخيار الأول، اي في خريف 5 و ربيع 4 ق. م. و بالتالي سيكون للمسيح فترة ال 3 سنين لخدمته، و هو الخيار المرشح بقوة أكثر من لاعتماده على أقوال الأباء التي ترجع لعهد ميليتس أسقف ساردس و يوسيبوس، اي منذ القرون الأولى للمسيحية و هذا التقليد المنتشر و المتناقل عن فترة خدمة المسيح المُقدرة بثلاثة سنين.​ 
من هذا كله نستتج إنسجام و توافق الحوادث التاريخية في الأناجيل الأربعة، و هذا ما يؤكد العصمة الكتابية بذكر أحداث و تواريخ سليمة. ​ 
الأناجيل كُتبت لتوثيق حياة المسيح بدقة لنقل البشارة للمسكونة اجمع و لا يوجد مُبرر واحد لذكر تواريخ خاطئة او ملفقة في اي من الأناجيل، فكل الأناجيل كُتبت في وقت مُبكر و مقارب لحياة المسيح، اي اي معلومة خاطئة فيه كانت الكنيسة الأولى حددتها و عينتها، لكن هذه التخيلات لا توجد سوى في العقول المهوسة بنقض كل ما في الكتاب المقدس، لكونه اقوى كتب صمد اما اكبر التحديات او الشبهات خلال الآف السنين. ​ 
فيبقى الكتاب المقدس الكتاب الفريد الذي كُتب لخلاص الإنسان و يبقى الصخرة التي تتحطم عليها كل الشبهات على عبر العصور، فالمدافع لا يحتاج اكثر من معرفة كتابية و معرفة بخلفية الشبهات المطروحة ليُفندها حرفاً حرفاً.​ 
هذه كات المقالة الأولى في تواريخ حياة المسيح، و التي ستُتبع بمقالة آخرى في فترة الصلب و القيامة المجيدة، بنفسالطريقة و المنهج و الأدلة.​ 


أي إضافة أو إستفسار أو سؤال أرحب بطرحها في الموضوع​ 
سلام و نعمة
My Rock​


----------



## NEW_MAN (8 يناير 2010)

رد مرجعية يا اخي الحبيب MyRock

يحتاج للقراءة اكثر من مرة ، فهو يربط الاحداث كلها ويقدم الحساب باكثر من طريقة وتنتهي الى نفس النتيجة .

اعجبني الاعتماد على اقوال يوسيفوس ( يهودي ) واقوال (التاريخ المحايد ) حتى لا يتشكك احد بالمصادر المحايدة وهي واضح انها غير مسيحية .

الرب يبارك في حياتك وخدمتك ، وفي انتظار المزيد من الابحاث كما وعدتنا .


----------



## My Rock (8 يناير 2010)

الحسابات تصعب بعض الشئ في حساب حكم طيباريوس لكني حرصت على التبصيط و عدم ذكر التفاصيل الآخرى التي قد تُشتت القارئ
أي إضافة او تعديل او طلب بتوضيح أي فقرة أكون اكثر من سعيد لتلبيته.


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 يناير 2010)

ماده علميه جامده

شكرا لكم

سلام و نعمه


----------



## holiness (8 يناير 2010)

بحث رائع دسمة ربنا يباركك اخي الحبيب ماي روك


----------



## Fadie (8 يناير 2010)

مقال رائع يا روكا، و أجمل ما فيه منهجه العلمى السليم و الأمين، و يحتاج لقراءة أكثر من مرة فعلاً. ربنا يعوضك تعبك فى إعداده.


----------



## murad_love (15 فبراير 2010)

*رووووووووووعه 
دام صليبك استاذنا روك*​


----------



## My Rock (22 فبراير 2010)

كل الشكر لكل من مر و قرأ و شجع

الرب يجعل هذا الموضوع البسيط في صالح الباحثين عن الحق.


----------



## لاهوت دفاعى (22 فبراير 2010)

بحث رائع كنت قريته اساسا قبل ما اسجل بس نسيت ارد ربنا يباركك حبيبى ديما تفيدنا بعلمك


----------



## elnagma (28 فبراير 2010)

سلام المسيح معاك my rock
شكرا على الموضع الاكثر من رائع
ولكن عندى سؤال وسامحنى على عدم اتطلعى بالتاريخ
ولكنى قرات فى مواقع اخرى و كان المشككين يشككون بتاريخ ميلاد المسيح وقالوا بان هيرودس الكبير كان ملكا على اليهودية مات عام 4 ق.م وان طيباريوس قيصر تولى الحكم عام 14 م وفى الكتاب المقدس يقول بان السيد المسيح عندما بدا خدمتة كان فى سنة 15 من حكم طيباريوس وكان عندة 30 سنة
 السنة الخامسة عشر لطيباروس = سنة 28م =سنة 30 من عمر السيد المسيح
وبذلك يكون ولد المسيح عام 3 ق.م وبذلك ايضا يكون قد مات هيرودس قبل ميلاد السيد المسيح اذا لم تحدث مذبحة بيت لحم وكيف تكون جاءت العائلة المقدسة الى مصر قبل موت هيرودس وقضت فى مصر وقت طويل بين سنتين تقريبا وبذلك يجب ان يكون ميلاد المسيح قبل موت هيرودس بسنتين تقريبا

ارجو الرد

وسلام الرب مع جميعكم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 فبراير 2010)

انا كمان ارجو ايضاح الجزء دا اكثر

سلام المسيح


----------



## My Rock (2 مارس 2010)

elnagma قال:


> سلام المسيح معاك my rock
> شكرا على الموضع الاكثر من رائع
> ولكن عندى سؤال وسامحنى على عدم اتطلعى بالتاريخ
> ولكنى قرات فى مواقع اخرى و كان المشككين يشككون بتاريخ ميلاد المسيح وقالوا بان هيرودس الكبير كان ملكا على اليهودية مات عام 4 ق.م وان طيباريوس قيصر تولى الحكم عام 14 م وفى الكتاب المقدس يقول بان السيد المسيح عندما بدا خدمتة كان فى سنة 15 من حكم طيباريوس وكان عندة 30 سنة
> ...


 
هذه الشبهة رديت عليها في الموضوع تحت فصل المسيح و هيرودس و فصل المسيح و طيباريوس

بصورة مُبسطة، المسيح ولد قبل موت هيرودس، اي قبل بداية الشهر الرابعم س 4 ق. م. و المرجح إن المسيح ولد بين خريف سنة 5 ق. م. و بين ربيع سنة 4 ق. م.

بالنسبة لحكم طيباريوس فهاك 3 طرق لحساب سة حكمه و علاقتها بتاريخ ولادة المسيح. راجع فصل المسيح و طيباريوس و طرق الحساب الثلاثة: 

بدأ الحُكم من تشرين 
بدأ الحكم بالإعتماد على التقويم اليولياني
بدأ الحكم بالإعتماد على حساب سنين الحكم
بالرغم م إ الطريقة الثاية هي المقبولة بصورة واسعة بين العلماء، لكن بالإعتماد على الطرق الثلاثة ينشئ لنا الحد الأدنى ( اي ابكر وقت مُمكنtermini a quo) و الحد الأعلى ( اي أكثر وقت متأخر مُمكنtermini ad quem)

بمعنى لو أخذنا إبعد إحتمال وهو إن المسيح بدأ خدمته بين اواخر سنة 28 و اوائل سنة 29 م و أخذا بظر الإعتبار إ المسيح بدأ خدمته وهو في الثلاثينات (التي يرجحها العلماء بكونها بي سنة 30 و 33) سنرى إن المسيح بكون بين 32 و 33 يوافق تاريخ الولادة قبل موت هيرودس اي قبل ربيع 4 ق. م. (لانه لا توجد سنة 0 بين الميلاد و قبل الميلاد بل الفاصل بين سنة 1 ق. م. و 1 م. هو سنة واحدة فقط)

كما قلت هذا شرح مُبسط فقط، راجع الفصول التي اشرت لها للتعمق في طريقة الحساب التي كلها تقود الى تطابق مع ولادة المسيح قبل موت هيرودس.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 مارس 2010)

اهاااااااااااااا يعني معني كدا ماي روك انه المسيح له المجد صلب في سن 35 و هذا يحل المشكل الخاص بالتواريخ و و ما ذكر في العهد الجديد بما ان الانجيل لم يحدد سن معين و ذكر فقط من يحكم وقت اذن

سلام و نعمه


----------



## My Rock (2 مارس 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> اهاااااااااااااا يعني معني كدا ماي روك انه المسيح له المجد صلب في سن 35 و هذا يحل المشكل الخاص بالتواريخ و و ما ذكر في العهد الجديد بما ان الانجيل لم يحدد سن معين و ذكر فقط من يحكم وقت اذن
> 
> سلام و نعمه


 
بالظبط

صلب المسيح و توافقه مع التاريخ سنأكتب عنه بصورة مماثلة مع إقتراب اعياد الصلب و القيامة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 مارس 2010)

*يا ريييييييييييييييييييت مستنيه اخي بحثك دا لانه بجد التقاليد الشفويه و الحسابات الخطا هيا الي عملت تضارب مش الاناجيل لان من كتب خاصه لوقا سمع من الناس و قابل ناس و كان حيا وقتها و كان الناس احياء وقتها فلو اخطا في الحاكم الذي حيكم لحكم علي كتابه بالفساد*

*سلام و نعمه*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 مارس 2010)

*علي فكره اخي فعلا فيه فتره قبل موت هيرودوس لان الانجيل الرباعي الي قريته الدياتسطارون موفق ما بين لوقا و تقديم المسيح للهيكل و ما بين الرحله لمصر و من توفيق الروايتين للقوا و متي و حساب كم استغرقت الرحله لمصر و حساب فتره الرحله التي قطعها المجوس و كل هذا نجد ان المسيح عندما صلب كان ازيد من 33 فعلا و هذا ليس تغطيه علي نقص او تدليس لا فعلا الي يفتح الانجيل الرباعي و يقري القصه موقفه و مدمجه لوقا بمتي و يحسب مده رحله المجوس و مده الرحله لمصر و هكذا يفهم انه مر وقت فعلا قبل موت من يطلب نفس الصبي و هو هيرودوس و هذه الاحداث لن تفهم مدتها الا عندما نوفق بين لوقا و متي و نجمعهما مع بعض كما فعل تاتيان في الانجيل الرباعي*

*هذه اضافه اخي لبحثك تقبلها من اختك التي تتعلم منك*

*سلام و نعمه*


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 مارس 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> اهاااااااااااااا يعني معني كدا ماي روك انه المسيح له المجد صلب في سن 35 و هذا يحل المشكل الخاص بالتواريخ و و ما ذكر في العهد الجديد بما ان الانجيل لم يحدد سن معين و ذكر فقط من يحكم وقت اذن
> 
> سلام و نعمه



عذرا للتدخل 

ولكن السيد المسيح عندما ابتدأ الخدمة كان في سن الثلاثين 
( وَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ كَانَ لَهُ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثِينَ  سَنَةً وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ بْنِ هَالِي)
(لوقا 3: 23)

ومن دراسة الانجيل نعرف ان المسيح صعد ثلاث سنوات الى الفصح ، ولتتميم نبؤات اشعياء فان المسيح يقطع في منتصف الاسبوع ( 3 سنوات ونصف ) 

اي ان المسيح مات في سن  33 ونصف .

من قال ان المسيح عندما صلب كان في سن 35 سنة ؟؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 مارس 2010)

مممممممممممم  بس مشكله التواريخ دي صعبه شويه

عموما في انتظار بحث اخي الكريم ماي روك

سلام


----------



## elnagma (3 مارس 2010)

سلام المسيح مع جميعكم
وشكرا اخى my rock على الرد
ولكن اذا قلنا  انة فى سنة 28م كان المسيح عندة 33 سنة اذا المسيح ولاد فى اواخر سنة 5 ق.م. وهيرودس مات فى اول سنة 4 ق.م  فأن الفرق بينهم سنتين
ومن المعروف ان هيرودس قتل اطفال بيت لحم الذى كان عمرهم بين سنتين تقريبا ( عمر المسيح فى ذلك الوقت)
والعائلة المقدسة جاءت الى مصر و بقت فيها لمدة سنتين واكثر حتى ابلغهم الملاك ان هيرودس قد مات 
فبذلك يكون عمر المسيح عندما غادر بيت لحم كان عمرة عامين وبقى فى مصر عامين تقريبا حتى مات هيرودس ومن ذلك يوضح لنا ان الفرق بين ولادة المسيح وموت هيرودس هو 4 سنين تقريبا
ارجو الايضاح 
وسلام الرب معكم


----------



## My Rock (3 مارس 2010)

new_man قال:


> عذرا للتدخل
> 
> ولكن السيد المسيح عندما ابتدأ الخدمة كان في سن الثلاثين
> ( وَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ كَانَ لَهُ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ بْنِ هَالِي)
> ...


 
النص الكريم يقول إن المسيح كان على نحو ثلاثين سنة و تفاسير العلماء ترجح كونه بين ال 30 و ال 33 كحد أدى و أعلى لعمر المسيح في ذلك الوقت

فترة خدمة المسيح (ساشرحها في تحديد تاريخ صلب المسيح) تتراوح بين السنتين و ال 3 سنين، فهناك من يرجح إن المسيح بدأ خدمته قبل الفصح الأول بقليل و صلب بعد الفصح الثالث بقليل، وهو شئ وارد، لكنه أحد المحاور التاريخية في الموضوع.

على أي حال، صلب المسيح و توافق التواريخ مع الأناجيل سأتي له في مقالة منفصلة، فيه روائع و مفاجئات جميلة جداً تؤكد صلب المسيح تاريخياً و كتابياً.


----------



## My Rock (3 مارس 2010)

elnagma قال:


> سلام المسيح مع جميعكم
> وشكرا اخى my rock على الرد
> ولكن اذا قلنا انة فى سنة 28م كان المسيح عندة 33 سنة اذا المسيح ولاد فى اواخر سنة 5 ق.م. وهيرودس مات فى اول سنة 4 ق.م فأن الفرق بينهم سنتين





كلام غير دقيق من ناحيتين.
الأولى، قلنا إن المسيح في أبعد إحتمال هو بين اواخر 28 و بدايات 29، يعني بين خريف 28 و ربيع 29 ق. م.

الثاني، ولادة المسيح في أواخر 5 ق. م. هو مرجح أيضاً، فالأدلة ترجح إن المسيح ولد بين خريف 5 و ربيع 4 ق. م.
و بما إن سنة 5 ق. م. قبل 4 ق. م. فولادة الميسح هي قبل موت هيرودس




> ومن المعروف ان هيرودس قتل اطفال بيت لحم الذى كان عمرهم بين سنتين تقريبا ( عمر المسيح فى ذلك الوقت)
> والعائلة المقدسة جاءت الى مصر و بقت فيها لمدة سنتين واكثر حتى ابلغهم الملاك ان هيرودس قد مات
> فبذلك يكون عمر المسيح عندما غادر بيت لحم كان عمرة عامين وبقى فى مصر عامين تقريبا حتى مات هيرودس ومن ذلك يوضح لنا ان الفرق بين ولادة المسيح وموت هيرودس هو 4 سنين تقريبا
> ارجو الايضاح
> وسلام الرب معكم


 
معلومات مغلوطة يا عزيزي
القول إن المسيح عمره سنتين عدما أمر هيرودس بقتل الأطفال من عامين و أقل هي معلومة مغلوطة جداً لأسباب كثيرة منها:

قتل الأطفال بعمر عامين فما دون لا يعني إن المسيح عمره سنتين، فهذا الإحتمال نأخذه لتحديد عمر المسيح الأعلى أي termini ad quem فنستطيع القول إن عمر المسيح الأعلى هو سنتين لانه لا معنى لقتل هيرودس للأطفال و هم بعمر أقل من عمر المسيح في وقتها. لكن هذا الدليل لا يستخدم لتحديد الحد الأدنى لعمر المسيح اي ال termini a quo

لو كان عمر المسيح عامين، لأمر هيرودس بقتل الأطفال الذين عمرهم عامين فقط، او بي عام و نصف و عامين! لكنه لم يفعل ذلك لانه لم يكن متأكد من عمر المسيح، لذلك امر بقتل من عامين فما دون لكي يكون متأكد من قتل المسيح الذي هو بعمره كان أدنى من عامين. فقتل هيردوس للأطفال من عامين فما دون يدل على إن إمكانة كون عمر المسيح في شهوره الأولى أقوى من كونه في سنتين و الا لما إحتاج قتل الصغار الذين أدنى من سنتين


أوامر هيرودس اوامر بشرية تعتمد على تقديراته بشرية، فلو امر بقتل الصغار بعمر سنتين فقط، لا يعني إن عمر المسيح سنتين فقط. فهذا عمل منسوب لبشر ذكره الكتاب المقدس و ليس رؤية أو بوءة أو إلهام إلهي ليكون صحيح تاريخاً.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 مارس 2010)

my rock قال:


> النص الكريم يقول إن المسيح كان على نحو ثلاثين سنة و تفاسير العلماء ترجح كونه بين ال 30 و ال 33 كحد أدى و أعلى لعمر المسيح في ذلك الوقت



العارفون بالنقد النصي يعرفون ان هناك مخطوطات تقول ( وكان يدخل سن الثلاثين ) ، القول بان كان حوالي الثلاثين ، معناه يتراوح بين شهور وليس بين سنين يصل الى 3 سنوات ، واغلب العلماء الذين قرأت لهم قالوا ان سنه كان 30 ولم اقرأ لاحدا قال ان سنه 33 عندما بدأ الخدمة ، هل يمكن ان تشاركني ما تعرفه من علم لكي اتعلم منكم و تذكر لي مصادر او اسماء من قالوا بسن 33 اذا تكرمت ؟؟


----------



## My Rock (3 مارس 2010)

NEW_MAN قال:


> العارفون بالنقد النصي يعرفون ان هناك مخطوطات تقول ( وكان يدخل سن الثلاثين ) ، القول بان كان حوالي الثلاثين ، معناه يتراوح بين شهور وليس بين سنين يصل الى 3 سنوات ، واغلب العلماء الذين قرأت لهم قالوا ان سنه كان 30 ولم اقرأ لاحدا قال ان سنه 33 عندما بدأ الخدمة ، هل يمكن ان تشاركني ما تعرفه من علم لكي اتعلم منكم و تذكر لي مصادر او اسماء من قالوا بسن 33 اذا تكرمت ؟؟


 
المخطوطات التي تقول إنه يدخل سن الثلاثين هي مخطوطات ترجمات، كالعربية مثلاً.
انا لم أقل سنة 33 فقط، بل قلت العلماء يرجحون فترة بدأ خدمته من 30 الى 33، أي كحد أدني و أعلى يُستعمل لتحديد تاريخ ولادة المسيح بالإعتماد على تاريخ حكم طيباريوس.

كم كنت أتمنى ان نصبر لحين طرح مقالة تاريخ الصلب لكي لا تصل المعلومة ناقصة، لكن من بين التفاسير التي ذكره بدأ خدمة المسيح في بداية الثلاثينات هي: Robertson و John Wesley و Jamieson Fausset Brown و Harold W. و غيرهم.

ما معنى الكلام هذا؟ معناه إن إعتمدنا على الطريق الأولى لتحديد تاريخ حكم طيباريوس، سيكون المسيح بدأ خدمته في بداية سنة ثلاثين من عمره، اما إذا إعتمدنا على الطريقة الثانية و الثالثة سيكون عمر المسيح بين 31 و بدايات 32 حين بدأ خدمته. سنة 33 هي الحد الأعلى الذي لا يمكن أن يكون المسيح أكبر من هذا العمر عند بدأ خدمته، إذ هو حد أعلى و ليس قول بإن المسيح عمره 33 عندما بدأ خدمته، بل الإشارات تشير إنه في أبعد الحالات و بالإعتماد على أصعب الحسابات سيكون عمر المسيح بداية 32 عندما بدأ الخدمة.

لو كان هناك تعليقات على صلب المسيح و فترة خدمته، أفضل ان نأجلها لحين طرح موضوع صلب المسيح و إتفاقه مع التاريخ لأن هناك عوامل كثير في الموضوع، كلها تصب في صحة كلمة الله المقدسة.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## NEW_MAN (3 مارس 2010)

my rock قال:


> كم كنت أتمنى ان نصبر لحين طرح مقالة تاريخ الصلب لكي لا تصل المعلومة ناقصة، لكن من بين التفاسير التي ذكره بدأ خدمة المسيح في بداية الثلاثينات هي: Robertson و john wesley و jamieson fausset brown و harold w. و غيرهم.



انا آسف استاذي على السؤال و سوف انتظر واصمت 
ارجو المعذرة


----------



## elnagma (3 مارس 2010)

> و بما إن سنة 5 ق. م. قبل 4 ق. م. فولادة الميسح هي قبل موت هيرودس​


 
معنى كلامك ان المسيح ولد قبل موت هيرودس بعام




> القول إن المسيح عمره سنتين عدما أمر هيرودس بقتل الأطفال من عامين و أقل هي معلومة مغلوطة جداً لأسباب كثيرة منها:





> قتل الأطفال بعمر عامين فما دون لا يعني إن المسيح عمره سنتين، فهذا الإحتمال نأخذه لتحديد عمر المسيح الأعلى أي termini ad quem فنستطيع القول إن عمر المسيح الأعلى هو سنتين لانه لا معنى لقتل هيرودس للأطفال و هم بعمر أقل من عمر المسيح في وقتها. لكن هذا الدليل لا يستخدم لتحديد الحد الأدنى لعمر المسيح اي ال termini a quo
> 
> لو كان عمر المسيح عامين، لأمر هيرودس بقتل الأطفال الذين عمرهم عامين فقط، او بي عام و نصف و عامين! لكنه لم يفعل ذلك لانه لم يكن متأكد من عمر المسيح، لذلك امر بقتل من عامين فما دون لكي يكون متأكد من قتل المسيح الذي هو بعمره كان أدنى من عامين. فقتل هيردوس للأطفال من عامين فما دون يدل على إن إمكانة كون عمر المسيح في شهوره الأولى أقوى من كونه في سنتين و الا لما إحتاج قتل الصغار الذين أدنى من سنتين


 
يعنى هيرودس قتل الاطفال من عمر شهور الى سنتين؟؟

وارجو منكم ان تشرح لى ما المدة التى بقت فيها العائلة المقدسة فى مصر 
لانة اذا كانت سنتين او ثلاثة سنوات وبعدها جاء الملاك واخبرهم بان هيرودس مات 
فكم تكون المدة بين ولادة المسيح وموت هيرودس؟؟ (مع العلم بان هيرودس مات 4 ق.م والمسيح ولاد بين ربيع 4 ق.م وخريف 5 ق.م)يعنى الفرق سنة تقريبا فكيف بقت العائلة المقدسة سنتين او ثلاثة فى مصر

واريد ان اعرف من اين اتى بكتب العلماء واراهم

سلام الرب معكم


----------



## My Rock (3 مارس 2010)

elnagma قال:


> معنى كلامك ان المسيح ولد قبل موت هيرودس بعام


 
المرجح إن المسيح ولد قبل هيرودس من ستة أشهر فأقل.





> يعنى هيرودس قتل الاطفال من عمر شهور الى سنتين؟؟


 
هيودس قتل الأطفال من عمر سنتين فما دون، يعني حتى الأطفال الذين أعمارهم سنة و ستة اشهر و أقل حتى.



> وارجو منكم ان تشرح لى ما المدة التى بقت فيها العائلة المقدسة فى مصر
> لانة اذا كانت سنتين او ثلاثة سنوات وبعدها جاء الملاك واخبرهم بان هيرودس مات
> فكم تكون المدة بين ولادة المسيح وموت هيرودس؟؟ (مع العلم بان هيرودس مات 4 ق.م والمسيح ولاد بين ربيع 4 ق.م وخريف 5 ق.م)يعنى الفرق سنة تقريبا فكيف بقت العائلة المقدسة سنتين او ثلاثة فى مصر


 
لا يوجد أي دليل على إن المسيح بقى في مصر لفترة سنين، بالعكس المُرجح إنه بقي لفترة قصيرة جداً، فحتى ايوسيبوس يذكر لنا إن فترة بقاء العائلة في مصر كان لفترة قصيرة و العلماء قدروها لأشهر قليلة لا تتعدى ال 3 أشهر.



> واريد ان اعرف من اين اتى بكتب العلماء واراهم


 
لم أفهم قصدك بالتحديد. هل تريد معرفة اراء العلماء في مسألة تاريخ ولادة المسيح؟ اذا نعم، فالكتب كثيرة تستطيع قراءة أي مجموعة منها، لكن الخلاصة واحدة و هي التي حاولت صياغتها في المقالة.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## elnagma (4 مارس 2010)

[



> بالعكس المُرجح إنه بقي لفترة قصيرة جداً، فحتى ايوسيبوس يذكر لنا إن فترة بقاء العائلة في مصر كان لفترة قصيرة و العلماء قدروها لأشهر قليلة لا تتعدى ال 3 أشهر.


 
كيف تكون العائلة المقدسة بقت فى مصر ثلاثة اشهر وهو من المعروف انها بقت فى دير المحرق  ستة اشهر


----------



## My Rock (4 مارس 2010)

elnagma قال:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> كيف تكون العائلة المقدسة بقت فى مصر ثلاثة اشهر وهو من المعروف انها بقت فى دير المحرق  ستة اشهر



معروف انها بقيت في دير المحرق لستة أشهر بالإعتماد على أي دليل؟
الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر تواجد العائلة في دير المحرق و لم يذكر فترة تواجد العائلة المقدسة في بيت المحرق
كيف تحكم على الكتاب المقدس بمعلومة بشرية ليست معصومة لا تمت للكتاب المقدس بصلة؟
التقليد الذي تنقل منه دليله أضعف من دليل الكتاب المقدس
يجب ان تتعلم عند البحث في الأدلة ان تعرف كيف توزن حجم و ثقل الدليل، فالكتاب المقدس أولاً و الأدلة التاريخية ثانياً، اقوال الأباء و الكنيسة الأولية ثالثاً و هكذا.

لا يوجد عالم واحد يحسب حسابات العهد الجديد التاريخية بالإعتماد على تقليد ظهر في وقت متأخر.


----------



## elnagma (4 مارس 2010)

my rock قال:


> معروف انها بقيت في دير المحرق لستة أشهر بالإعتماد على أي دليل؟
> الكتاب المقدس لم يذكر تواجد العائلة في دير المحرق و لم يذكر فترة تواجد العائلة المقدسة في بيت المحرق


انا عرفة انة لم يذكر فى الكتاب المقدس ولكنى كنت اسأل لانى سمعت هذا الكلام من رهبان الدير وربما يكون غلط

ارجو منك ان تعرفنى كيف اعثر على هذة الكتب التى توجد فيها كل هذة التفاصيل و اراء العلماء ايضا

واريد ان اعرف متى سوف تنتهى من البحث المتعلق بوقت الصلب


----------



## My Rock (4 مارس 2010)

elnagma قال:


> انا عرفة انة لم يذكر فى الكتاب المقدس ولكنى كنت اسأل لانى سمعت هذا الكلام من رهبان الدير وربما يكون غلط
> 
> ارجو منك ان تعرفنى كيف اعثر على هذة الكتب التى توجد فيها كل هذة التفاصيل و اراء العلماء ايضا
> 
> واريد ان اعرف متى سوف تنتهى من البحث المتعلق بوقت الصلب


 
يجب أن نُفرق بين دليل مدعوم بعصمة إلهية و بين دليل بشري. في نظرنا كمسيحيين الكتاب المقدس معصوم و هو المصدر الأصح لأي معلومة، يدعمها بعد ذلك التاريخ و اباء الكنيسة الخ. لكن إن كان هناك أي معلومة في تقليد ما تعارض الكتاب المقدس، فتسقط هذه المعلومة من التقليد لا الكتاب المقدس. من الوارد جداً ا تكون هناك معلومات كثيرة في التقليد غير صحيحة تاريخياً و كتابياً، فهي تكون أحياناً كالقصص و الحكايات التي يضيف الى الزمن من جعبته.

بالنسبة للكتب فشخصياً اشتري الكتب و أبحث عنها عن طريق موقع الأمازون (بالإعتماد على معرفتي البسيط ببعض العلماء)، لكن احياناً تصدف إن الكتاب موجود في كتب جوجل للتصفح.

صلب المسيح و إنسجامه مع التاريخ و الأدلة الخارجية سأكتبه مع إقتراب فترة الصلب و القيامة بمشيئة الرب

سلام و نعمة


----------



## !ابن الملك! (4 مارس 2010)

> صلب المسيح و إنسجامه مع التاريخ و الأدلة الخارجية سأكتبه مع إقتراب فترة الصلب و القيامة بمشيئة الرب



ربنا يقويك يا روك. شكرا ليك


----------



## tawfik jesus (23 يوليو 2010)

مش فاهم شي الحمد لله


----------



## tawfik jesus (23 يوليو 2010)

يعني بأختصار المسيح  ولد في اي سنة ميلادية؟ وفي اي سنة مات ميلادياً ؟


----------



## My Rock (23 يوليو 2010)

tawfik jesus قال:


> مش فاهم شي الحمد لله



راجع قراءة الموضوع من جديد لتفهمه



tawfik jesus قال:


> يعني بأختصار المسيح  ولد في اي سنة ميلادية؟ وفي اي سنة مات ميلادياً ؟



المسيح ولد تقريباً في سنة 4 قبل الميلاد.
تاريخ صلبه و قيامته سينشر في بحث منفصل عن قريب


----------



## Rosetta (23 يوليو 2010)

*رد جميل يا زعيم 

سلام المسيح معك و يبارك خدمتك ​*


----------



## tawfik jesus (23 يوليو 2010)

> التواريخ التي أختارها ديونيسيوس غير معروف كيف بناها و كيف وثقها، فلا نعرف بالضبط كيف توصل لتحديد سنة 1 م.


 

اذن لا نعلم اي سنة تم وضع التقويم الميلادي على التقويم الروماني ؟


----------



## My Rock (23 يوليو 2010)

tawfik jesus قال:


> اذن لا نعلم اي سنة تم وضع التقويم الميلادي على التقويم الروماني ؟



من جديد، راجع قراءة الموضوع اكثر من مرة لكي تفهمه.
المعلومة موجودة امامك و لا تحتاج اكثر من تقرأها لفتهمها.


----------



## tawfik jesus (23 يوليو 2010)

ارجوك اخي الزعيم ...
الموضوع اكثر من رائع وانا هذا الموضوع يهمني جدا
ارجوك تحملني

لحتى الان استنتجت ان  هيرودس وهو حي حكم  لحتى موته من حوالي 33 سنة الى 37 سنة 

لهون صحيح ؟


----------



## My Rock (24 يوليو 2010)

tawfik jesus قال:


> ارجوك اخي الزعيم ...
> الموضوع اكثر من رائع وانا هذا الموضوع يهمني جدا
> ارجوك تحملني
> 
> ...



هيرودس مات بعد ولادة المسيح، في سنة 4 قبل الميلاد.
من جديد، انصحك بقراءة الموضوع اكثر من مرة لفهمه و إستيعابه.


----------



## Michael (30 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع قوى جدا وجميل واجمل ما فية الاعتماد على اكثر من جهة وربطها ببعضها البعض واعطاء التوثيق والتوضيح والتبسيط فاول نصف المقالة تم فهمها جميدا ولكن النص الباخر يحتاج بالفعل الى قرائتة مرة اخرى.

الرب يبارك حياتك ومنتظرين المقالة الثالثة.

سلام ونعمة
*


----------



## Marcies (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*بصراحه انا عاجز عن الشكر علي الموضوع القيم ده وربنا يباركك وتجيب مواضيع اجمد واجمد*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 أغسطس 2011)

*للرفع*​


----------



## بايبل333 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*الملف لا يعمل عندى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## bob (21 ديسمبر 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> *الملف لا يعمل عندى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


*لا يا بايبل كفاية اشاعات بقي الملف شغال زي الفل*:59:


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*موضوع فعلا رائع
بس محتارج شرح اكتر من كدة بسبب التواريخ
*​


----------



## مسيحية أردنية (2 فبراير 2012)

مشكووور أخونا العزيز My rock

God bless u


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (1 فبراير 2017)

My Rock قال:


> بالظبط
> 
> صلب المسيح و توافقه مع التاريخ سنأكتب عنه بصورة مماثلة مع إقتراب اعياد الصلب و القيامة



اتمني تتذكر هذا الموضوع


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (1 فبراير 2017)

سلام للجميع



My Rock قال:


> المخطوطات التي تقول إنه يدخل سن الثلاثين هي مخطوطات ترجمات، كالعربية مثلاً.
> انا لم أقل سنة 33 فقط، بل قلت العلماء يرجحون فترة بدأ خدمته من 30 الى 33، أي كحد أدني و أعلى يُستعمل لتحديد تاريخ ولادة المسيح بالإعتماد على تاريخ حكم طيباريوس.
> 
> سلام و نعمة



الموضوع يعتمد كثيرا على "ترجيحات" العلماء و بالتالي لا يمكن ان يعطي ابدا نتيجة دقيقة. 

لا ادري لماذا لا يؤخذ راي الكتاب اولا عندما يطرح العلماء اكثر من فرضبة حيث المثال أعلاه خير دليل على عدم فعل ذلك:

 بالرجوع الى نص سفر العدد الاصحاح الرابع نقرا :
3 مِنِ ابْنِ ثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً فَصَاعِدًا إِلَى ابْنِ خَمْسِينَ سَنَةً، كُلِّ دَاخِل فِي الْجُنْدِ لِيَعْمَلَ عَمَلاً فِي خَيْمَةِ الاجْتِمَاعِ. 

لا يمكن للسيد المسيح ان يبدا خدمته في الواحد و الثلاثين او في الاثنين و الثلاثين او في الثلاث و الثلاثين . بل يجب ان يبدأها حتما في الثلاثين لانه كان يطبق الشريعة بحذافيرها.

و بالاعتماد على حكم طيباريوس باضافة 15 سنة لبداية حكمه اي , 14 + 15 = 29 كانت معمودية يسوع و كان عمره ثلاثين سنة
باضافة ثلاث سنوات و نصف الى 29 نحصل على سنة 32 , و هي السنة التي صلب فيها و قام, و هي السنة التي تكلم عنها دانيال التي فيها "يُقْطَعُ الْمَسِيحُ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ" (دانيال 9) و بحساب اسابيع دانيال ال 69 سنجد تماما نفس السنة (32)..


----------

